# UUC wants your E60 545i 6-speed...



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2003)

We're looking for an E60 545i 6-speed to test-fit a new component.

Car must be able to come to central NJ. We'll need your car for two hours or so, and you can hang out while we're wrenching around.

What's in it for you? You get to keep the part if you like it!

Please contact me *privately*, [email protected] or 908-874-9092 during weekday business hours.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Somebody from The 'Fest ought to jump on this opportunity!


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

If you need a second test vehicle in California, do let me know.


----------



## cjindustry (Sep 22, 2004)

I have the car your looking for, whats the modification?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Give Rob a call...he'll fill you in.

Chris


----------

